# I stiffed my previous rider yesterday



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

after being stiffed by more then a dozen bartenders/bouncers/servers I finally paid one a visit for lunch yesterday. He/she immediately recognized me and tried to play it off like we were buds. No tip expected!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hope you don't plan on eating there again, they'll have a special sauce tip for you...

That's the problem between not tipping food handlers versus Uber drivers. Chances of seeing that Uber driver again during a ride, in most markets, is slim to none. That waitress at the restaurant? Very likely if you intend to eat there again. Even if you don't get sat in her section, if she recognizes you she can give your current waitress the heads up.

I don't take the fate of the food I intend to consume lightly. I don't care if the waitress didn't tip me, if she has unsupervised access to something I plan on consuming, I'll be tipping. If nothing but for self preservation.

That's why I tip my Eats drivers. The likelihood of getting a repeat may be low, but I ain't taking that risk, not when they may have up to 10+ minutes of unsupervised access to my food...

That's what I don't get about most of the people that don't tip their Eats driver. Even if you may not see that particular driver again, do you want Eats drivers to be bitter towards all their deliveries? Yours? Mine? Everyone? Skim a few bites... add some extra "seasoning". I'm sorry but I don't want those handling my food to be bitter...


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

It was in an area o never frequent at a restaurant I eat at maybe once every couple years.


----------



## santhony109 (Jun 16, 2017)

I've worked in restaurants and delivered pizzas. Trust me, you don't want to be known as a non tipper.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

santhony109 said:


> I've worked in restaurants and delivered pizzas. Trust me, you don't want to be known as a non tipper.


It is a shame that bribes are required not to screw with your food.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I would never go back again..


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

good job 
I'm tired of these servers and bartender assholes
bragging about income
and not tipping us 
f#$k them


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I would never go back again..


That is why I never send food back, they get one shot to get it correct. mess it up and I want a full refund, no tip and I am going someplace else.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Now, no excuse not to tip after July. Uber went from "no need to tip" to "please tip"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

It does not encourage tipping only offers an option, one I will continue to decline.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It does not encourage tipping only offers an option, one I will continue to decline.


There you have it. The Di#&h#ad speaks


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It does not encourage tipping only offers an option, one I will continue to decline.


I guess you would also be the one declining a 401k match when one was offered. What can I say plain foolishness. Lmaorotf.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

santhony109 said:


> I've worked in restaurants and delivered pizzas. Trust me, you don't want to be known as a non tipper.


True. I deliver pizza. At best you will always be the last stop if we have multiple deliveries in a trip. No insulated bag "necessary."

At worst...well use your imagination.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> I guess you would also be the one declining a 401k match when one was offered. What can I say plain foolishness. Lmaorotf.


I would accept a 401K match. I just won't take part in tipping for selfish reasons. It would cost me more money to pay out tips to all the places that have their hand out than I would receive in tips, so I refuse to take part if it is a real choice.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

It's true, unprofessionalism is an epidemic.


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

Veju said:


> after being stiffed by more then a dozen bartenders/bouncers/servers I finally paid one a visit for lunch yesterday. He/she immediately recognized me and tried to play it off like we were buds. No tip expected!


Good! Took one for the team. Maybe she got the hint and will start leaving a buck or two for the other drivers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Here in Tampa at the Hard Rock Casino, dealers, cocktail waitresses, and others that receive tips are the cheapest people around when it comes to tipping others.
I had the misfortune of taking a cocktail waitress from Tampa to Clearwater and all she could do is complain about the cost of repairs to her car. She bragged about the good tips she made, she complained about all the poker players who didn't tip, this went on for an hour plus.
When I arrived at her destination she said the fare was fantastic, but she never even considered giving a tip.


----------



## hijinxu (Apr 27, 2017)

Veju said:


> after being stiffed by more then a dozen bartenders/bouncers/servers I finally paid one a visit for lunch yesterday. He/she immediately recognized me and tried to play it off like we were buds. No tip expected!


I hope you wrote "Five star service! ***** " On the tip line where a tip would be.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would accept a 401K match. I just won't take part in tipping for selfish reasons. It would cost me more money to pay out tips to all the places that have their hand out than I would receive in tips, so I refuse to take part if it is a real choice.


I get about $160 a week in tips. I eat out... maybe once a week.d

You do realize that a $1.50 tip on a mininum trip will increase YOUR TAKE by 50%?

A 20% tip is 20% of the ENTIRE trip cost, not the portion you get paid only...

For me tips is the difference between $100 a night and $140 a night after expenses


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I did this to one of my pax's he gave me a 1 star because I would not speed in traffic. And for the record it was beer and I watched them pour every glass at the bar. Never seen them since.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mole said:


> I did this to one of my pax's he gave me a 1 star because I would not speed in traffic. And for the record it was beer and I watched them pour every glass at the bar. Never seen them since.
> View attachment 131528


Oh I would have dined and dashed so that he would have to cover that bill out of his tips


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Oh I would have dined and dashed so that he would have to cover that bill out of his tips


We were lucky we could walk after that one.


----------



## ThatGuyInLA (Jun 23, 2017)

newbiewpb said:


> good job
> I'm tired of these servers and bartender assholes
> bragging about income
> and not tipping us
> f#$k them


I had two Bottle Service waitresses in my car talking about going out for Service Industry night. These chicks spent half the trip complaining about how last night someone had disputed a $1000 bottle off of the $8000 tab they racked up and how that was going to cause them to lose $300 of their guaranteed $2400 Gratuity for that party.

They didn't tip. I'm used to it, but it just left a bitter taste in my mouth. Like they were completely oblivous to how hypocritical and entitled they sounded. Sometimes I wish I was a hot chick.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Tips are considered customary in the service industry, yet those who rely on tips for an income are the cheapest SOB's but whine like Banshees when they get stiffed.

Another case of aholes in the casino industry is when I use to play the blackjack tables in Atlantic City. I was playing the 25 dollar table and losing but I still had the decency to tip the dealer, this dealer had the audacity to turn around and tell the pit boss I was a card counter, now this pissed me off, so whenever I play at any casino I won't tip the dealers.


----------



## Joseph Torti (May 18, 2017)

hijinxu said:


> I hope you wrote "Five star service! ***** " On the tip line where a tip would be.


that's funny. But she figured that one out. lol


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I get about $160 a week in tips. I eat out... maybe once a week.d
> 
> You do realize that a $1.50 tip on a mininum trip will increase YOUR TAKE by 50%?
> 
> ...


You are a taxi driver are you not? I believe that they get more tips than an Uber X driver gets.

you eat out someone wants a tip.
you take an uber /taxi to eat out someone wants a tip
Drive your own car and somebody wants a tip to park it
go to the grocery store and someone wants a tip to bag your stuff and take it to your car
get your hair cut someone wants a tip
get a cup of coffee someone wants a tip
get a massage and someone wants a tip

at least my group fitness instructor has never asked for a tip


----------



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is a shame that bribes are required not to screw with your food.


You are such a cheap azz and don't understand how stuff works in this Country...


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is a shame that bribes are required not to screw with your food.


The shame is people who prove that they think slavery is okay by NOT TIPPING. Perhaps they would be happy living in North Korea where no one tips.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It does not encourage tipping only offers an option, one I will continue to decline.


Many people feel the same way. The damage is permanently done. We will get more tips than we do now though for sure so thats good at least.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Stripzip said:


> The shame is people who prove that they think slavery is okay by NOT TIPPING. Perhaps they would be happy living in North Korea where no one tips.


You are a funny person... not tipping does not equal slavery.

Did you voluntarily agree to work for the wage that you are given? of course you did or you would not receive trips. 
Can you quite your job at any time? Absolutely, in fact the number of people who continue working with Uber after a year is extremely small.

Is a CEO a slave because he did not get a tip... or a bonus for that matter? No he is not, he or she is voluntarily working at an agreed upon rate of pay.



uberboy1212 said:


> Many people feel the same way. The damage is permanently done. We will get more tips than we do now though for sure so thats good at least.


Nothing is permanent, the damage of tipping is quite ingrained in our society and culture, it is taking time but some of that damage is beginning to be unraveled and pealed back so that some can see that tipping is in fact not a needed or even good factor in society, even if on the surface it seems to be so.


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello i drive in LA and get alot of waitresses and servers bartenders. I always ask how how the tips are and they say good. But none have ever tipped me. They are assholes and i won't be tipping at restaurants anymore unless i go often there. So sad.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are a funny person... not tipping does not equal slavery.
> 
> Did you voluntarily agree to work for the wage that you are given? of course you did or you would not receive trips.
> Can you quite your job at any time? Absolutely, in fact the number of people who continue working with Uber after a year is extremely small.
> ...


BLAH BLAH BLAH, NO ONE LIKES A COMPANY BOOTY KISSER.


----------

